# Matagorda



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Headed to Matagorda this weekend y'all doing any good


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I guess no one is fishing.


----------



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've had some luck catching trout in waist deep water early on tops. Both east and west. Usually under nervous rafts of mullet. Reds have been tough in west. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*South Bound*

Well I hope you left them biting. We hope to be down there Friday night. The plan is to head to East Bay early Saturday morning. Have a good one.


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Caught a few trout and undersized reds drifting west this week. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I hope the water is clearing up headed back down there next weekend. When we were down there on the 4th my nephew shot gars off the dock. Ran down to oyster lake it looked like chocolate milk. See y'all in a week. Have a good one!!!


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

I'm heading down there this coming Saturday/Sunday and am starting to research best places to wade. Lot of good info on this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

